# Frame Your Raft in Aluminum Glory for 2021!



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Thinking about getting yourself a new custom frame for 2021 season? Sweet, it's the perfect time of year for that! Get a jump on things and order one before next year, and avoid the wait time and rush. We are only at 2 weeks production... right now! Call us at 719.539.9323 for more info.
We now present you with some ideas to get the wheels turning. Enjoy!

Double Rail Expedition Frame

Double rail frames provide stability, more cargo strap area and attachment sites for poly or metal decking. Frames can be retrofitted with additional components and made to break down for easy transport. These heavy duty frames come in 2, 3 and 4 bay configurations.








Double Rail Diamond Plate Expedition Frame

The double rail with diamond plate provides stability to the frame and boat, and more cargo attachment area. The aluminum diamond decking provides another level of comfort and luxury, providing a steady walking surface. These come in 2, 3 and 4 bay configurations. Double rail diamond frames can also be retrofitted for additional components.








Single Rail Frame

Single rail frames are perfect for whitewater, fishing and cataraft crafts. One rail means less weight without compromising strength. These are available in 2, 3 or 4 bay configurations. All of our frames break down for easy transport and can be further retrofitted with fishing or other components.








Single Rail Mini Frame

Mini frames are available with 1 or 2 bays. Customers can request a break-down frame for easy transport, and choose from a variety of seat options. Our frames are custom built in Salida, Colorado with high quality materials and a lifetime guarantee. Perfect for smaller boats like the Hyside Mini-Max, RMR Storm, and Aire Cub.









Trout Slayer Fishing Frame

The Trout Slayer is a superior three person raft rig with all the amenities. This custom frames includes:
3 bay frame double diamond side decks, front and rear thigh brace, stripping basket, front and rear casting decks, front and rear swivel seats, aluminum dry box, anchor system with 2:1 pulley, deluxe oar person seat, 2 deluxe Cobra oar locks and double rod holders.









Caddis Fishing Frame

For fishing and whitewater versatility, the Caddis is a deluxe fishing frame with fantastic amenities added to a single rail, three bay whitewater frame. This custom frame includes: Single rail 3 bay frame, front and rear swivel seats, front thigh brace, stripping basket, front casting deck, front poly-deck, anchor system with 2:1 pulley, deluxe oars person seat and 2 Atomic oar locks.









Stone Fly Fishing Frame

This scaled down 3-person rig is a great starter fishing frame. It can change and grow just like its namesake, as other components may be retrofitted onto it in the future. It can also be easily converted to a white water frame. This custom frame includes: Single rail 2 bay frame w/ low back tractor seat, front thigh brace, rear seat loop with seat and 2 Atomic oar locks.









Blue Wing Olive Fishing Frame

This versatile 2-person fishing frame was designed to be lightweight and nimble to navigate shallow rocky waters. Thigh brace, front casting deck and anchor system are easily removed to convert into a day frame. This custom frame includes: Single rail 2 bay frame with LB tractor seat, front thigh brace, front casting deck, stripping basket, 2 Atomic oar locks and anchor system with 2:1 pulley.


----------

